# Opinions on ANAVAR dosage and length



## mabdelrasoul (Jun 18, 2012)

At what dose and length do you guys feel anavar shows best result?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Opinions on ANAVAR dosage and leng*

I don't know about anyone else but I run mine at 80mg ed for 8 weeks to start and finish cycles


----------



## Zeek (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Opinions on ANAVAR dosage and leng*

I like 8 weeks of anavar also, some guys do well with as little as 50mg ed if it is high quality good stuff!  others ned 75-100mg per day depending on what they want to see from the var..100mg will do more than 50mg obviously


----------



## Kane_Red_Machine (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Opinions on ANAVAR dosage and leng*

anavar, oxandrolone over 40mg/day longer than 4 week has awefull effect on cholesterol. LDL will increase, and HDL will descrease.

once the HDL will pass under the normal level, the LDL could double his concentration in blod in two weeks. make a check on your cholesterol before to start anavar.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Opinions on ANAVAR dosage and leng*

looks like im guna run it at 100mg ed for 8 weeks.(GO HARD OR GO HOME.) this is going to be my first time on the var. im going to run it in my 10 week test p cycle at 100mg eod.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Opinions on ANAVAR dosage and leng*



mabdelrasoul said:


> looks like im guna run it at 100mg ed for 8 weeks.(GO HARD OR GO HOME.) this is going to be my first time on the var. im going to run it in my 10 week test p cycle at 100mg eod.



I wouldn't start at the extreme Mab..Start at 50 and slowly increase and see then. The "Go hard or go Home" attitude in my opinion is not the right one when starting out with a new compound. These Guys above that posted have countless years in the game, and they aren't even running it at 100mg when on. Heath is most important.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Opinions on ANAVAR dosage and leng*

I am taking PEA anavar and will be for a total of 8.3 weeks. I take 50mg per day and think it is about the perfect amount for me. My strength has gone up a relatively huge amount on the big 3. I take 25mg every 12 hours to keep the blood level stable. CFM recommended the 12 hours apart for 50mgs and it is nice.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 18, 2012)

Kane, in anavars defense, all steroids Fuk up your lipid profile...some more then others....var is a much better option then winny 

Jomo....good advice brotha....spot on!
Rowdy....12 hours is perfect for var consumption!


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Opinions on ANAVAR dosage and leng*



JOMO said:


> I wouldn't start at the extreme Mab..Start at 50 and slowly increase and see then. The "Go hard or go Home" attitude in my opinion is not the right one when starting out with a new compound. These Guys above that posted have countless years in the game, and they aren't even running it at 100mg when on. Heath is most important.



guess your right. ill start at 50 n work my way up.


----------



## Jada (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Mab, it's better to start slow and c how ur body reacts if u start high and let's say ur body has a bad reaction it's gonna be bad since ur OD


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Opinions on ANAVAR dosage and leng*



JOMO said:


> I wouldn't start at the extreme Mab..Start at 50 and slowly increase and see then. The "Go hard or go Home" attitude in my opinion is not the right one when starting out with a new compound. These Guys above that posted have countless years in the game, and they aren't even running it at 100mg when on. Heath is most important.


thanks for that bro. ill def start out with 50mg . and that go hard or go home attitude is no longer here my friend. iv decided to be patient, and just wait things out n see how my body reacts.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 19, 2012)

The 100mg anavar thing first started showing up on the forums when pep had those cheap 50mg tabs. These were good but I didn't get any more out of running 75mg than 50 except I would get bad back pumps from grocery shopping. If you're looking for vascularity and a massive pump those things go up with dosage. IME strength increases stop going up after the 40-60mg range assuming you have good var.


----------



## corvettels3 (Jul 3, 2012)

I had good results with 20mg /day for 12 weeks. Lipids and liver numbers did not move.


----------



## DF (Jul 4, 2012)

I have yet to give Var a go, but it's next on my gear list.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 4, 2012)

I am just finishing my Var up now and still think the good, quality stuff on 50mg is perfect for me. I don;t know if I could handle the pumps at 100mg lol.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice AVI rowdy lol


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jul 6, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> I am just finishing my Var up now and still think the good, quality stuff on 50mg is perfect for me. I don;t know if I could handle the pumps at 100mg lol.



lol thats good to hear. cant wait


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 18, 2014)

Test + var cut me up


----------

